# what's the price of theraband ordered from hygenic company?



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

www.hygenic.com
I wonder if it's cheaper when puchased in large number


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> www.hygenic.com
> I wonder if it's cheaper when puchased in large number


I bought my theraband gold at the neighborhood chiropractors office at 8 dollars a pop for a 6 foot section. I tried the bands and I did not like them at all. They do not hold up very well and a bit too radical with some hand slapping. ouch!. And I find its a bit pungent. Im back on Spri they seem to work for me and no hand slapping very stable and I hit what I want about 80 percent of the time with Spri.


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't know what the price per unit is but I do know they have a $150 minimum order so your gonna have a lot of rubber if you spend that much. Thera-band is already pretty cheap if you buy it from a good distributor. How much do you need to buy? Compared to some rubber that other members of the forum use, its a bargain.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

good distributor?
Can you please post a link, or ebay shops of the good distributors?
I just couldn't find one.
Thanks in advance.



TruckeeLocal said:


> I don't know what the price per unit is but I do know they have a $150 minimum order so your gonna have a lot of rubber if you spend that much. Thera-band is already pretty cheap if you buy it from a good distributor. How much do you need to buy? Compared to some rubber that other members of the forum use, its a bargain.


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I have been getting my stuff from hpms.com and they are a good company. I recently found a cheaper site ptmart.com but haven't ordered from them yet. HPMS's price for 6 yards of gold $26.76 and PTmart is $22.80. These are the best prices I've found but I hope somebody knows of a better price.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I buy my Thera Band at end user prices from a German distributor on ebay, so there are probably cheaper sources. But here are my prices:

*Thera Band Gold:*

45,5 m cost 187 € including 19% sales tax
One medium strong band set is cut 3,6 cm (pouch) * 5,6 cm (fork), I cut it 23 cm long (3 cm is for the attachment, effective band length is 20 cm).

You get 296 band sets from the 45,5 m roll.

One band set (without pouch) costs 0,63 €.

*Thera Band Black:*

45,5 m costs 111 € including 19% sales tax.
A good band size is 9 cm (pouch) * 13,8 cm (fork) * 23 cm length.

You get 98 band sets.

One band set costs 1,13 €.

*Thera Band Blue:*

45,5 m costs 84 € including sales tax.

A good band size is 2x6cm (pouch)* 2x9 cm (fork) * 2x23 cm length.

Remark: You need 2 sheets for the band set, as the band is only 13,8 cm wide. So you can make the same amount of bands when you go up in strength. My strongest bands are 2x9cm (pouch * 2x13,8cm (fork) and 2x23cm length.

You get 49 band sets.

One band set costs 1,71 €.

Conclusion: The most powerful band set is also the most expensive and has the shortest life expectation. Like a car engine! A truck engine lasts forever, a race car engine is more expensive and breaks very soon.

Hope this helps.

Jörg


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

The prices aren't to bad for the 50 yard rolls either. $119 gold , $70 black, $64 blue. This is before tax at PTmart.

Honestly I'm on the quest for for something new. I want all the power and longer band life. Does anybody have any suggestions.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Truckee, I recommend the black Thera Band. A good compromise between price, power and life expectancy.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

you will have to do the maths to find the cheapest thing really


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> www.hygenic.com
> I wonder if it's cheaper when puchased in large number


You will need to purchase an abundant supply of theraband because it breaks very quickly and wear a glove because it slapps real hard. If you want it at a good price go to www.theraband.com but you will be changing alot of bands because they break so easily. That is why I moved on from thereaband. Its just not designed to be used for slingshots, not the way we shoot anyway. Theraband is too radical or unstable. I would rather use something stable and consistant and that will begin to show some wear as a warning instead of just popping. Try Spri.


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

Well dgui it sounds like you have had the problem of using ammo that's to light for the bands. Matching the bands to the ammo is crucial for band life. Excessive hand slap can also be a result of using light ammo. Thera-band will never last as long as we want it to and the majority of thera-band shooters are using it because of the power that it is capable of. This is why I don't use my wide thera-band sling for everyday use. I only use it when I need that kind of power and you don't need that much power unless your trying to put a big hole in something. I'm always on the quest for something better but until then I'll be shooting with thera-band.

One of the cardinal rules of slingshot shooting is inspecting your equipment before and during use. Thera-band will show signs of tearing before it snaps. You have to pay attention.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

TruckeeLocal, I second every word from this post of yours.

Jörg


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Theraband and rubber in general is very hard to find here, its a small country and people don't like new stuff, i guess.
So the only I can get my hands on, comes from some germans on Ebay ._.

Totally offtopic, but relevant to the discussion:

I've been using the same theraband silver set for quite some time now.
2 bands of 2.5cm to 1.5cm per side.
I have no problems pulling 3 times the drawweight, but why shoot trough the target when you just need to hit it?

My first set lasted 120 shots, now I added 3 cm of lenght to the bands.
Currently on 700-ish shots and no signs of tearing yet.

Shoots a marble straight for 10 meters (belgian target distance)

Its the ugliest piece of slingshot I've ever made, but I get a good hitrate with it


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

TruckeeLocal said:


> Well dgui it sounds like you have had the problem of using ammo that's to light for the bands. Matching the bands to the ammo is crucial for band life. Excessive hand slap can also be a result of using light ammo. Thera-band will never last as long as we want it to and the majority of thera-band shooters are using it because of the power that it is capable of. This is why I don't use my wide thera-band sling for everyday use. I only use it when I need that kind of power and you don't need that much power unless your trying to put a big hole in something. I'm always on the quest for something better but until then I'll be shooting with thera-band.
> 
> One of the cardinal rules of slingshot shooting is inspecting your equipment before and during use. Thera-band will show signs of tearing before it snaps. You have to pay attention.


I like everyone else who has a passion for slingshots try various combinations of shot ammo and elastics. For my experience with theraband it takes far too much work for the results produced. My ammo consists of white tracer, marbles, 5/16 steel ball, 3/8 steel ball and 1/2 inch steel ball and then there is the lenght of the bands and combining bands. All of these did not produce results for me. Perhaps I am doing something wrong with the theraband. If someone can educate me on this I might give another try.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

TruckeeLocal said:


> The prices aren't to bad for the 50 yard rolls either. $119 gold , $70 black, $64 blue. This is before tax at PTmart.
> 
> Honestly I'm on the quest for for something new. I want all the power and longer band life. Does anybody have any suggestions.


If you have not tried Spri flat exerbands yet it might be worth your while. They are ez to find at Academy sports and outdoors though I order direct from Spri. I have found they are powerful and consistant and they last. I like the 1/2 inch wide green bands. They have 5 layers that are 1/32 of an inch and you can peal off a layer or two at a time. Performace is impressive by leaving two of the 1/32 together and double them up so you have two bands on each side. At 30 to 50 feet it shoots flat. At 10 feet a 3/8 steel ball will penetrate both side of an empty dog food can. And no hand slapping with any ammo. Also have excellent performance by only peeling off one of the layers and leaving the other four layers in tackt because of the strenghth required to pull all five. You can also get the yellow 3/8 wide and the 5/8 but I am partial to the 1/2 inch. Try Spri.


----------

